# Local unknown body of water.



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Toothy critters all over tonight...After waiting out a rain storm I managed to get a few to shore...Paused for a brief pic and back into the water...Got a couple of another species later on....Just throwing jointed rapalla all night.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Might want to change you name....

Congrats on the early season fish. They really relate to the shoreline in the spring.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Lol...was going to say the same thing about the name. Anyway awesome fish.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Just being a smart ass...No mystery as to witch lake I was at..lol


----------



## hupcej4x4x454 (Oct 7, 2014)

I was going to go out on a limb and say Meander Reservoir! Haha... 

Nice fish!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

HINT-I recognize that NEW concrete abutment!


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Awesome catches, I actually had a dream last night I caught a muskie, as I never have caught one! Glad your dreams are a reality!


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

c. j. stone said:


> HINT-I recognize that NEW concrete abutment!


I don't know how NEW that is...Been there as long as I have been fishing...And if there was any confusion I was at West Branch ...Skis are all along the dam right now...So here's a question...Why are they there? Feeding opportunity? Spawning? Warmer water? And....go


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

cJ where is this new concrete your talking about? Sure isn't the branch. Not sure when and temps Muskie spawn, but I'd guess they are just cruising warmer water and trying for a easy meal.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

westbranchbob said:


> I don't know how NEW that is...Been there as long as I have been fishing...And if there was any confusion I was at West Branch ...Skis are all along the dam right now...So here's a question...Why are they there? Feeding opportunity? Spawning? Warmer water? And....go


 Spawning time.. I believe the Pymatuning Hatchery Open House is this weekend. They usually have some mother muskies on display.


----------



## Rmelz (May 24, 2011)

Bob was it you that caught that HUGE flathead in WB a few years ago? If so can you repost the pic?


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Yeah, I finally figured that was the pillar under the bridge over to the gatehouse at Kerwin! I caught some huge stripers(see avatar photo) in front of the gatehouse back in the 90's before they put the NoTrespassing buoys out. I'm wondering abt all the muskie madness there also. Seems nearly everyone who tries for them gets one(or more)! Could be they're attracted to all the "jack eyes"!?


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Rmelz said:


> Bob was it you that caught that HUGE flathead in WB a few years ago? If so can you repost the pic?


Lmao..Ya it was...I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Rmelz said:


> Bob was it you that caught that HUGE flathead in WB a few years ago? If so can you repost the pic?











Btw...I will never keep another one this size ever again...While I did eat it and it was very tasty.. much better than channel cat...I would much rather release a monster like this in the future should it ever happen again.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

snag said:


> cJ where is this new concrete your talking about? Sure isn't the branch. Not sure when and temps Muskie spawn, but I'd guess they are just cruising warmer water and trying for a easy meal.


Jokingly referring to the rt. 14 Rockwell bridge repair this Winter that severly impacted my friend Mark's baitshop business! 
Ps-Get out there and buy something!


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

That's my bait place.. glad the bridge is open in time for mark to get in on the fishing season.


----------



## Pole Squeezer (Jun 21, 2008)

westbranchbob said:


> Btw...I will never keep another one this size ever again...While I did eat it and it was very tasty.. much better than channel cat...I would much rather release a monster like this in the future should it ever happen again.


The oddest thing is that in northwest Florida (Pensacola) where I grew up, flatheads are considered invasive species in some of the rivers in that area.
*Flathead Catfish Background*

Flathead catfish are non-native to Florida. In the 1970s, they made their way to one southeastern state after another. First identified in the Apalachicola River in 1982, they are now found in every Panhandle river from the Ochlockonee River west to the Florida-Alabama line. They are significant predators and should be harvested when caught. There are no bag or size limits on flatheads in Florida, and they are good for eating.



Read more: http://www.floridasportsman.com/201...n-lands-florida-record-catfish/#ixzz4ck9OjfIiThey tried to poison them out of some of the rivers in Florida years ago that contained Sturgeon because they were a threat to eat baby Sturgeons.
http://host.madison.com/sports/recr...cle_0b94f514-efb1-11e0-a031-001cc4c03286.html


----------



## Rmelz (May 24, 2011)

The reason I remember that Bob is because a couple weeks before you caught that my son and I were night fishing for cats and you were eye fishing and you gave me some tips, then it started raining so we bailed. Fast forward a couple weeks and you caught this beast in what I believe was the same spot we came across each other where you were giving me catfishing tips.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Westbranchbob...off the dam?


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

No I actually caught that fish up near the marina while wading and casting for eyes...took a 6 inch swimbait....Thought I had snagged a big carp at first...Dang near spooled me...Was quite the Supprise....Anyway was a great fight...Think I'm about due for another one of those.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

That's cool...over the last 3 years I've lost 3 fish at westbranch that felt like I was reeling in a tire lol...twice off the dam on the bottom near the walkout and once near goose island. Two out of the three I had large live bait and the other was cutbait...I'll get one soon enough.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

That's a beauty Bob. My buddy got one up by the dam a few years back while trolling a Hot n tot . It was 30+ inches long.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Can anyone give me a suggestion on what lb braid and length of steel leader if going for these toothy creatures? Would HJ 14's be big enough to attract them?


----------



## ErieBoy75 (Aug 4, 2009)

I use 30-80. Depends on your rod and drag setting. Yes, HJ14s should be ok. I'd go lighter line to make casting the 14s easier.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

So...To be honest...I've caught more skis at West Branch throwing smaller stuff...Both mine came similar stick baits but much smaller than a 14... I think size isn't as important as getting it in front of them but that's just my opinion...As far as a leader...That's a personal call...I don't use them cuz I'm after eyes....Lol...Now that I think about it..If you want to catch anything surprising in that lake go fishing for eyes... Lol


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

kayak1979 said:


> Can anyone give me a suggestion on what lb braid and length of steel leader if going for these toothy creatures? Would HJ 14's be big enough to attract them?


use 20# power pro or 30#,tie to swivel and use 50# seaguar,fluorocarbon,to quick snap.
the leeder length depend on length of your rod,6'6" rod 24" to 36" leeder,10'6" rod,up to 6' leeder.
if you do not wanet to effect the lure with swiwell weight,use micro swivel.
have the drag set properly,you can bring with this setup 50# fish.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Biggest walleye ever.......Nope just the lake playing the dirtiest April fool's joke ever.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

I knew you would get a big toothless critter . Good job .. yummy Sunday dinner..


----------



## chrisrf815 (Jul 6, 2014)

westbranchbob said:


> So...To be honest...I've caught more skis at West Branch throwing smaller stuff...Both mine came similar stick baits but much smaller than a 14... I think size isn't as important as getting it in front of them but that's just my opinion...As far as a leader...That's a personal call...I don't use them cuz I'm after eyes....Lol...Now that I think about it..If you want to catch anything surprising in that lake go fishing for eyes... Lol


He has a good point, my buddy caught his first musky; a 41", using a 1/2 ounce hair jig tipped with a crawler. We were drifting for eyes in a pretty strong south wind when he hooked into that muskie. I was very surprised a muskie would hit that hair jig dragged across the bottom


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

My best friend caught his 1st ever muskie off the dam back on 4-18-14 fishing the bottom with a catfish setup using chicken hearts for bait...after about 20 minutes his pole was doing the wicked tuna and a few short minutes later he had his muskie! We were excited because as he was fighting it we thought tonight we are eating sum catfish...lol.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Him with his muskie...catfish in lol.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Looks like he is playing the guitar lol


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

MANY muskie(large and small) have been caught trolling a(small) HotnTot for walleye. One of the more reputable musky guides out here always has one on one of his rods(or on a client's rod)!(I saw this fact on his tv show.)


----------



## chrisrf815 (Jul 6, 2014)

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> My best friend caught his 1st ever muskie off the dam back on 4-18-14 fishing the bottom with a catfish setup using chicken hearts for bait...after about 20 minutes his pole was doing the wicked tuna and a few short minutes later he had his muskie! We were excited because as he was fighting it we thought tonight we are eating sum catfish...lol.


Yea, i dont know what these toothy critters are thinking half the time. People fish for them for years using "muskie specific techniques and lures" and never catch one. And then people catfishing, bass fishing, and walleye fishing catch these muskies like its nothing, go figure.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Dude...it's absolutely insane the last 3 years...I'm half tempted to glue a shiner to my fingers and noodle one! But seeing how it's illegal and all...stay twisted if not I will for ya.

Don.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

chrisrf815 said:


> Yea, i dont know what these toothy critters are thinking half the time. People fish for them for years using "muskie specific techniques and lures" and never catch one. And then people catfishing, bass fishing, and walleye fishing catch these muskies like its nothing, go figure.


musky after spawning are feeding,best concentration food is on the dam,they fallow the bufe.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Can you ride a bicycle across the dam road currently? Think I've seen it years ago!


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

c. j. stone said:


> Can you ride a bicycle across the dam road currently? Think I've seen it years ago!


Yes u can I did it that way last week , going past the tower is a hike , the bike is much easier. A few other guys are doing the same thing. I put two rod holder on the back fame .


----------

